# Staff Sgt. Richard L. Vazquez



## 1345 (Nov 16, 2013)

RIP Warrior... Did some reps for you SSG.

http://www.kxan.com/news/solder-from-seguin-killed-in-afghanistan

Staff Sgt. Richard L. Vazquez, 28, died Nov. 13, after his unit was attacked with an improvised explosive device while on patrol.

Vazquez was assigned to the 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Eglin Air Force Base, Fla.

The Seguin Gazette said Vazquez was a 2004 graduate of Seguin High School and was on the high school football team.

"Richard has never met a stranger and is greatly loved by all that knew him," his sister, Christine Vazquez, said in a statement released to news outlets. "Nothing he did was much short of perfect. He loved life, lived it to the fullest, and encouraged all to do the same."

Vazquez joined the Army in August 2004, as an infantryman.  He attended initial Infantry training at Ft. Benning, Ga., and was then assigned to the 3rd Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), Ft. Campbell, Ky., from July 2005 to Sep. 2009. 

In Sept. 2009, Vazquez volunteered for the Special Forces Assessment and Selection. He graduated from the Special Forces Qualification Course in December 2010, and was assigned to the 3rd Bn., 7th SFG (A) as a weapons sergeant.

His military education includes U.S. Army Basic Airborne Course, U.S. Army Air Assault, Combat Lifesaver Course, Warrior Leader Course, the Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape Course, the Special Forces Qualification Course, Senior Mountaineer Course, Master Mountaineer Course, and SOF Sensitive Site Exploitation - Operator Advanced Course.

Vazquez' awards and decorations include the Purple Heart, the Army Commendation Medal (3rd Award), the Army Achievement Medal (2nd Medal), the Meritorious Unit Citation,  the Army Good Conduct Medal (2nd Award), the National Defense Service Medal, the Iraq Campaign Medal with 1 Campaign Star, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the Noncommissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon with Numeral 2, the Army Service Ribbon, the Overseas Service Ribbon (2nd award), the NATO Medal, the Master Driver Badge, the Air Assault Badge, the Combat Infantryman Badge, the Parachutist Badge, and the Special Forces Tab.

He is survived by his parents, brother and sister.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rest in peace, blue skies...


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2013)

God rest you, Staff Sergeant.


----------



## AWP (Nov 16, 2013)

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 17, 2013)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP Brother.


----------



## JHD (Nov 17, 2013)

Rest in peace. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## CDG (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 17, 2013)

He was my SL's first TL in the 101st it still amazes how "small" of  a world the community is RIP SSG Vazquez.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 17, 2013)

RIP, Seguin is just up the road from here.  They interviewed his younger sister (HS?) and brother (about 8 yrs old) on TV, the siblings carried themselves well.

They also said they were hoping to bury him in Louisiana, his birth state.

RIP SSG, Valhalla awaits.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 18, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 18, 2013)

RIP SSG Vazquez

Prayers out to all affected by your loss

LL


----------

